# Well....I'm back!...UPDATED.CHEMICAL PREGNANCY :(



## TT's

EDIT:- This wasn't a sticky one :-( See my TTC journal for details

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been away for a few weeks, I think that TTC was just getting on top of me a little bit.

Anyway....I'm here for a reason of course!

At 5DPO I had a big blob of milky white CM (really bad, like it soaked my knickers through....sorry tmi :blush:) and I had indigestion 5,6 and 7DPO. Anyway I googled the CM thing and apparently this can be one of the first thing you notice so I'm thinking...:happydance:

I had still been doing OPK's cause I never really got a positive this cycle (fant lines but no definates) and on the Sat night (6 DPO) my opk was positive. (I'm saying DPO cause I'm going off when I normally Ov). Anyway, I'm thinking this is odd and why am I Ov'ing so late? Then I remembered something I read once about OPK's being used for PG testing and I'm thinking..... :happydance: :happydance:

So.... yesterday at 7DPO I did a POAS PG test with FMU and would you belive it..... :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: it wasn't as dark as the controll line but definatly ver visable :happydance: Then at tea time yest I did another OPK (cause that's all I had in the house lol) and it was a really dark positive line :happydance:

I'm really nervous and scared and happy and baisicly an emotional wreck! I'm not even due on af until Sat!!!

Things I did differently this month....

Preseed
Stopped drinking cranberrry juice ( I read somewhere it can cause uterine contractions)
BD every day for the week of my fertile time (sometimes twice :blush:)

Symtoms....
indigestion ALL the time
More than a normall amount of creamy CM for me
last night I had a funny sensation in the bottom of my stomch (where af pains are) it was like a pulling sensation that lasted a couple of hours


I really hope everythings gonna be ok and that this bean sticks like mad!! I'm trying not to get too excited but it's hard not to...

:hug:

TT's


----------



## bird24

Congratulations!!!

thanks for the info - sending you sticky vibes!!

:hugs:


----------



## nicola647

*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PREGNANCY TT'S*

Nice to see u back Hun - BIG :hug:

:bfp: :happydance: :cloud9: :bfp: :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## tink

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1044/1044578lc6sxz35b5.gif


----------



## yaya

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!

I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:hug:

Yaya xx


----------



## TT's

Awwww....thanks guy's :hugs:

Your all soooo ace!

I haven't told anyone yet, just DB...


He was out when I took the test (dropping his little boy off on a school trip) and when he got back in I just said 'guess who's comng to stay at our house in Feburary?' and he said 'who' and I said 'our baby' and he said 'what? how?' and I said 'I'm pregnant' and he said 'how? But how do you know' (lol) I said I did a test and he said wow, really omg I can't believe it! Then we hugged and both was shaking :cloud9::cloud9:

We both wanted this sooo much, I really hope it sticks good [-o&lt;

DB has made me promise not to tell friends and family untill after the 12 week scan ( I don't think I can last that long) I'm sooo glad I can tell my online friends otherwise I'd explode!:hissy:

:hug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nellis10

Congrats TT!!!:bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:

:hug::hug:


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations chick xxxxx :hug:


----------



## Farie

Oh honey, I am SO pleased for you

Congratulations


----------



## polo_princess

thats lovely news congratulations!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats TT!!!!!!

:hug:

x


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Beltane

So happy for you! :)


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## wishing4ababy

I've just posted a congrats to you hun elsewhere but CONGRATS again! fab news. 
ps - where abouts in manchester are you???:hug:


----------



## TT's

wishing4ababy said:


> I've just posted a congrats to you hun elsewhere but CONGRATS again! fab news.
> ps - where abouts in manchester are you???:hug:

Thanks hun x

I've actually moved now to Preston...I will update my profile I didn't know it was still saying Manchester

:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

congrats :happydance::bfp:


----------



## Emsi76

Congrats! H&H 9 MOnths


----------



## Ema

Congrats XXX


----------



## Lois

CONGRATULATIONS!! Lxxx :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## maz

congratulations :hug:


----------



## Lilly123

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## keerthy

hiya, 

Congratulations!!!! :hugs::hug:

The same thing happened with me... I kept getting positive OPK's after missing my period... i thought thats weird and tested to get a :bfp:

Yes I agree with you...... I stopped drinking cranberry juice 1.5 month ago... as per my friends advice ... coz it causes uterine contractions. 

Am so happy for you! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## TT's

Hang fire.....

I think this is a 'false alarm' see my TTC journal, I've had a load of negative tests so maybe chemical pg or dud test?!

now i understand why people say don't test early...


----------



## Frankie

congratulations hun i wish you all the best of luck in the world x


----------



## NikiJJones

Congratulations!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:
xxxx


----------



## Carley

That's fantastic https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif

Congratulations!


----------



## SJK

congrats xx :happydance:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Belle

:wohoo: 
Congrats!!
:yipee: happy and healthy 9months!! xx


----------



## Logiebear

congrats hun, that is great news xxx :hug:


----------

